
Show HN: MarsJupyter - helloiloveyou
https://marsjupyter.now.sh
======
helloiloveyou
Hey HN! I've built this starting from wanting an alternative to product hunt
ship. But it has a bit more features like the possibility to create custom
forms and even more than one per page. You can also include markdown on the
pages. This is useful for coding blogs, since it also supports sintax
highlighting.

It has been built using Nextjs and Adonisjs

Hope you like it!

